
Bad elevator buttons are slowly driving our office insane - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/science/2019/11/5/20940967/elevator-buttons-ui-design-human-computer-interaction
======
aurizon
Are the cleaners using a spray or liquid that is penetrating and interfcerring
with contacts? Waxy sprays can also with touch sensitivity.

